# Al Reef Community



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Expert Expats 

I am an Indian expat relocating to Abu Dhabi from Oman soon. 

My area of interest to stay seems to pin on Al Reef community considering the community set up and its proximity to my office. 

Inside the Al Reef :
1. Are there any grocery shops/supermarket?
2. What are the availability of taxi or public transport.
3. Do Indian families reside there considering most of the Indian Schools are located in Mussaffah, MBZ and Baniyas area ?
4. Are there any charges/fees to use the common pool ? 
5. Are maids available for household chores? Charges ? 
6. In front of house car parking is covered? 
7. Which villa is good? Arabian / Mediterranean / contemporary ? 

Thanks in advance for your efforts. 

Cheers
Vin


----------



## klewis (Feb 5, 2016)

Vinbond007 said:


> Hello Expert Expats
> 
> I am an Indian expat relocating to Abu Dhabi from Oman soon.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you ever receive any information on this? I am also looking for information about AL reff and just started a new thread.

Thanks,


----------

